# kuin / ikään kuin



## Gavril

Terve,

Onko ero ilmauksissa _kuin_ ja _ikään kuin_, paitsi että _ikään kuin_ on ehkä painokkaampi?

Kumpi kävisi paremmin näissä esimerkeissä?

_
Kissa kipittää (ikään) kuin se ajaisi takaa jotakin. Onkohan nyt hiiriä takapihalla?
_
_Jaakko, lopettaisithan urheiluautojen tujoittamisen. (Ikään) kuin meillä olisi rahaa moiseen!
__
Loppuottelussa hän kompuroi ja mokkasi (ikään) kuin ei olisi koskaan ennen nähnyt kiekkoa tai mailaa.
_

Hyvää lokakuuta
G


----------



## Hakro

Hei gv2014,

Pelkkä _kuin_ ei sovi tällaisiin virkkeisiin. Sen sijaan _niin kuin_ ja _ikään kuin_ ovat rinnakkaisia ilmaisuja; jälkimmäinen on ehkä hieman kirjallisempi.

Samoin sinulle,
H


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Hakro said:


> Pelkkä _kuin_ ei sovi tällaisiin virkkeisiin. Sen sijaan _niin kuin_ ja _ikään kuin_ ovat rinnakkaisia ilmaisuja; jälkimmäinen on ehkä hieman kirjallisempi.


_Kuin _kyllä joskus esiintyy puhekielessä tuon tapaisissa yhteyksissä, mutta en lainkaan väitä, että se olisi oikein. Eihän puhuttu kieli aina noudata virallisia ohjeita. Mahtaako Hakro tietää, mitä mikä on virallinen kanta sanaparista _aivan kuin? _Omassa korvassani se kuulostaa ihan kelvolliselta: _Hän puhuu __*aivan kuin / ikään kuin *tietäisi asiasta jotakin._

Kiitos vastauksesta!
GOM


----------



## Hakro

Minustakin _aivan kuin_ kuulostaa aivan kelvolliselta, se ei vain tullut mieleeni edellistä vastausta kirjoittaessani. Nykyistä virallista kantaa en tiedä, mutta Nykysuomen sanakirja esittää sen näin:


> _aivan (niin) kuin._ Sehän on a. kuin satua. Hän makasi hiljaa, a niin kuin kuollut.


----------



## Gavril

WSOY:n sanakirja antaa esimerkkilauseen,_ Hän puhuu ranskaa kuin ranskalainen._

Onko siis tarpeellista sanoa _niin/aivan/ikään_ _kuin _jos sitä seuraa verbi tai lause?

Esim. kävisikö _Hän puhuu ranskaa kuin hän olisi ranksalainen, _vai täytyykö sanoa _niin/aivan/ikään kuin_?


----------

